# 2008 Dodge Ram 2500



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

For sale:

2008 Dodge Ram 2500

hemi engine
4.10 rear end
quad cab
big horn edition
35000 miles
white

Asking $26000 o.b.o


----------

